# AmeriCare wants to hire me, but I have another interview...



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I just got offered the AmeriCare EMT-B position on Friday (July 19th), and told the HR lady that I'd get back to her on Monday after thinking about it for a little while. My interview for Premier Medical Transport is on Friday (26th) of this week, and I'm not sure what to do. Plus I will hear back from Rural Metro tomorrow (Monday). I don't know if I should accept AmeriCare...I'm totally new to EMS and I actually only plan on working as an EMT for a year before I go to medical school next summer. I have read a lot of horror stories about AmeriCare, but I wanted some more insight into the company...any advice? Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2013)

Work where the job is. After all, you're only planning on doing it for a year. And if you don't like it, go to one of the other places.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks DEmedic...

just out of curiosity, how is Premier Medical Transport as far as their reputation goes? I haven't found anything about them online...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have some friends that work at their Colton area. They all seem to like it. It's not the best but it is no where near the worst from what I have been told.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 21, 2013)

Americare is alot bigger than premier. At americare you have the possibility of running 911 in one of there 2 little contracts. I would just stick with americare honestly.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys...one more question. AmeriCare said they pay 8/hr plus "incentives"..does anyone know what these incentives might be?


----------



## RESQGUY (Jul 21, 2013)

Go to Amreicare, or better yet Rural if you can. Stay away from Premier.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks! Haven't heard back from Rural yet, so I'm just gonna wait until the last minute on Monday to get back to the HR person at Americare


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 21, 2013)

sr41489 said:


> Thanks! Haven't heard back from Rural yet, so I'm just gonna wait until the last minute on Monday to get back to the HR person at Americare



Your best bet is to call Rural and explain that you would like to work for them and that you've been offered a job at another company, and need to know if Rural is also extending you an employment offer before making your decision.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 23, 2013)

Didn't get the job at Rural, so Americare it is! Hopefully my experience will be great over there.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 24, 2013)

sr41489 said:


> Didn't get the job at Rural, so Americare it is! Hopefully my experience will be great over there.



Congrats and good luck to you! I occasionally see AmeriCare running code through San Diego and wonder why. If I recall correctly, they don't have any major contracts in the county.


----------



## SoCalEMS (Jul 24, 2013)

I know people that work at both companies and from what i've heard Premier would be a better option


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol, too bad I said yes to Americare already...I'm going to see how it is for the first few months. I have my strength test tomorrow and I'm kind of worried about it. I can deadlift 110lbs but 140 is a little tough for me. I strained my back trying to lift that much.


----------



## bobsicle (Jul 26, 2013)

You start off at $8.29/hr and $12.44/hr OT. After you complete EVOC you jump up to $8.54/hr and $12.81/hr.

Usually you work either 3 24's a week or 2 24's and a day car. Day cars are either 9, 10 or 10 1/2 hours. But you never get off on time on a day car. So overall pay is decent since you are working 56-72 hours a week.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 26, 2013)

So I just got back from Americare in Carson to find out that I failed the back test. They didn't bother calling me to tell me this, and they chose to tell me in front of a group of new hires. How unprofessional is that? I'm very disappointed with the fact that I had to drive all the way out to sit there for 2 minutes and be sent home. I obviously am a good candidate for an EMT position, I just could not do a back test. Big deal. Very upset about this. I'm going to work out real hard for the next month and apply to Care, a far more reputable company. Good luck to anyone who wants to apply to Americare.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank GOD! I got the job at Rural Metro...I had my interview 10 days ago and I thought I didn't get it since they hadn't called me back. I hear it has a much better reputation than Americare! Thank goodness, it was my first choice too!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 31, 2013)

sr41489 said:


> Thank GOD! I got the job at Rural Metro...I had my interview 10 days ago and I thought I didn't get it since they hadn't called me back. I hear it has a much better reputation than Americare! Thank goodness, it was my first choice too!



Congrats! When do you start orientation?


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 31, 2013)

I start on August 12th...thank you!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 31, 2013)

sr41489 said:


> I start on August 12th...thank you!



Shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jul 31, 2013)

So im curious how americare shifts work. Is it mostly 24's bls? They pay for 24's is 8/hr for first 12 then ot the rest? I wouldnt mind working full 24's again.


----------



## bobsicle (Aug 1, 2013)

On any given day there are about 15 (6 at Santa Monica) BLS 24hour ambulances and 3 ALS 24hour ambulance. In addition there are about 4-7 BLS day cars (9, 10, or 10 1/2 hour shifts) depending on the day.   The pay works like this. On 24's it is based of a 40 hour work week. Since you normally work 3 24's you get 40 hours base pay ($8.54) and 32 hours OT ($12.81). Day cars work as hours 0-8 are base pay hours 8-12 are OT and hours 12 and up are double time.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Aug 1, 2013)

I took the job at Pacific in Lake Forest already...


----------



## Tyler S. (Aug 2, 2013)

I've worked at Pacific, Premier and Rural/Metro. Feel free to PM me


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tyler S. said:


> I've worked at Pacific, Premier and Rural/Metro. Feel free to PM me



By any chance do you work at Rural/Metro currently? We may/may not be coworkers.


----------

